# which part of "dont clean" does my dad not understand??



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

GRRRRRRRRRRRR

Ive walked in from work and noticed my cars bumper and boot has less dirt than when i left it...
So..whats happened is my dad thinking hes being helpful has tried to remove most dirt off it..and i've just spotted an old rag hanging by it.Ive told him many times LEAVE IT ALONE!.

He knows i like my car clean so he thinks hes being helpful to "remove"the main dirt off it.So that means getting any old rag and wiping it off!..

Wait til he gets back home!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

lol nice videos guys but you know you would all be annoyed after your detailing hard work.


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

I would be annoyed then I would wise up realise he was only trying to help, just ask him not to with old rag. Parents before cars


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm 25 and I lost my Dad suddenly when I was 24 in February last year. I'm upset really by the lack of respect here for somebody that wants to care for you and help you.

As far as he see's it, he's doing you a favour, be nice to him.

Just explain that without water, it'll scratch the paint...no need to get arsey over it...you could always use it as an excuse to do some correction every so often


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

im sorry to hear that...its only a light harted rant i love my dad to bits and i know hes trying to help.Ive asked him many times not to but he still does.

I ask him like i ask the dealer.


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

asonda said:


> I'm 25 and I lost my Dad suddenly when I was 24 in February last year. I'm upset really by the lack of respect here for somebody that wants to care for you and help you.
> 
> As far as he see's it, he's doing you a favour, be nice to him.
> 
> Just explain that without water, it'll scratch the paint...no need to get arsey over it...you could always use it as an excuse to do some correction every so often


26 and lost my dad last year as well, echo your statement!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

right i need to get this cleared up. This was only meant to be a light hearted rant.Im not going to kick ass or loose any sleep.I am sorry to hear about your losses and i know he means well and i know that.Like i said though a light hearted rant.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

How about showing your dad how to do small cleaning jobs safely?


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, I can see what you mean, but I'd do the same as above, show what and how you do it and why you don't do it the way he has been, get him to understand the principles of your technique and hopefully he will see the error of his ways! At least your dad likes to help, I can't even convince my dad to clean his own!!!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Will do thanks .


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Keir said:


> Cool Story Bro (HD) - YouTube


This is one of the best responses I've ever seen on any forum... ever. Bravo.:thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I showed my dad the side by side shots .corrected vs non corrected pix ..i think he got the message


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Leave him be he didnt mean any harm....just be grateful you have a Dad that cares and thinks about you.

There are a lot of people out there who dont have fathers or have fathers that dont give a s***.

At the end of the day its a bloody car just get over it.


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

chrisgVRS said:


> 26 and lost my dad last year as well, echo your statement!


Never knew my dad he died when I was a baby, take it from me the saying"what you don't have you don't miss" is simply not true.

Still wonder what it would be like to have had a dad.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

right...ok i highlight once again that this is no way intended to be taken the wrong way.It was a light hearted post Like when people on here post about telling car dealers not to wash their cars...its only like saying (there just trying to help).

Again i apoligiese about the people who have lost their dads.This was not intended in the post.It was a light hearted post that people have taken the wrong way.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Astro said:


> Never knew my dad he died when I was a baby, take it from me the saying"what you don't have you don't miss" is simply not true.
> 
> Still wonder what it would be like to have had a dad.


I can imagine what you must feel....

I know this thread has turned a bit emotional since I mentioned about losing my father but after not really talking to too many people about it, it shows I'm not the only one dealing with things like this.

I would love to be able to learn how to detail with my dad by my side, we used to do everything together...

To the OP, I know things come across less sincere than they do in real life so this post wasn't aimed at you fella...

Things get a bit off topic...


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

mr.t said:


> right...ok i highlight once again that this is no way intended to be taken the wrong way.It was a light hearted post Like when people on here post about telling car dealers not to wash their cars...its only like saying (there just trying to help).
> 
> Again i apoligiese about the people who have lost their dads.This was not intended in the post.It was a light hearted post that people have taken the wrong way.


No offence taken, we all know you probably think the world of your dad.
I think the point likes of me were making was (no even sure you were doing that) don't take dads and mums for granted they are not invincible, enjoy the privilege
and prove to them they made a good job in you as their son.:thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I do apoligies if its bought any sort of emotional and sad feelings for the people who have been unfortunate about their dads.Yep life is short and we should appreciate people and family before its too late.
infact...i actually told my dad in light hearted way i didn't go out shouting at him ..i showed him the pictures so he could see so hopefully hes learned something.

i am happy for the moderator to remove this post . i would do it myself but not sure i can.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A lesson to be learnt by a few, if you mean something light hearted that could otherwise cause offence take more time thinking what you want to say, the right use of smilies can help too.:thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

lol true with the smileys.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Chill out guys It's only a motor,I argued with my parents when I was younger doesn't mean I didn't love them any less(benefit of hindsight)is a great thing and all that.:thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Good grief!! :wall: does no one read the posts from the start?? talk about wrong end of the stick?? how about the next person about to jump on the "I hate daddy" train READS the posts the OP has put on SINCE, clarifying his true intent!! 

:wall::wall:


AND breath!!


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

You lot are bloody crazy at times..... It's not like he's gona take an ak47 out and take him out for it is it??


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

My Dad died 10 months before I was born. So I never even came close to meeting him. You have to love your Dad mate.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

My Dad died when I was 26, reason being I caught him about to use a sponge to wash my car!

(Hope that lightens the thread, the OP was just making conversation)

p.s. my Dad really did die suddenly but brain aneurysm, luckily I weren't into detailing back then


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

If I was a dad I would always be annoying the kids by lending a helping hand.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

asonda said:


> I'm 25 and I lost my Dad suddenly when I was 24 in February last year. I'm upset really by the lack of respect here for somebody that wants to care for you and help you.
> 
> As far as he see's it, he's doing you a favour, be nice to him.
> 
> Just explain that without water, it'll scratch the paint...no need to get arsey over it...you could always use it as an excuse to do some correction every so often


Going to get a load of hate for this but whatever.

Unrelated to the death of your father (condolences) why do people feel the need to bring up their own personal losses in a thread like this is beyond me. For the OP to have to feel like he has to APOLOGISE for venting/making conversation is pathetic. Everyone can't be expected to tip toe around their words incase of offending SOMEONE because they said SOMETHING. (sorry to sound very harsh but hey)

On an unrelated note to everyone saying "he's your Dad you have to be nice to him" - Family is not a given, trust and respect are earnt BOTH WAYS. Nothing is given.. who knows what personal circumstances the OP or infact anyone has with their parents.. I don't care what relation anyone is to me, if I have asked them to not do something, and they do that something that I told them not to, and it damages something of mine, I would be angry - RESPECT works both ways.

If the OP has pride in his car and has told his Dad not to wipe it with a rag, or has asked him to leave his car alone, then he should do that out of "respect".


----------



## L19hty (May 1, 2011)

As we speak, Mr T's Dad is selecting his most abrasive scouring pad and carton of Vim with the sole intention of a full head to toe valet that will leave the ungrateful wretch in no doubt that he'd give his right arm for a wipe with a skanky rag in future! 

Can't believe how this post escalated. Are we turning American all of a sudden?

I love you man!


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well said that man!



xJay1337 said:


> Going to get a load of hate for this but whatever.
> 
> Unrelated to the death of your father (condolences) why do people feel the need to bring up their own personal losses in a thread like this is beyond me. For the OP to have to feel like he has to APOLOGISE for venting/making conversation is pathetic. Everyone can't be expected to tip toe around their words incase of offending SOMEONE because they said SOMETHING. (sorry to sound very harsh but hey)
> 
> ...


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

xJay1337 said:


> Going to get a load of hate for this but whatever.
> 
> Unrelated to the death of your father (condolences) why do people feel the need to bring up their own personal losses in a thread like this is beyond me. For the OP to have to feel like he has to APOLOGISE for venting/making conversation is pathetic. Everyone can't be expected to tip toe around their words incase of offending SOMEONE because they said SOMETHING. (sorry to sound very harsh but hey)
> 
> ...


Well said. I don't have any grandparents left but I wouldn't criticize anybody who spoke ill of theirs.


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

Guys you're being ridiculous, you give the poor guy a lecture on how to behave towards his dad? Excuse me, but who are you to do it? Also this thread wasn't started for all the teary stories about dead fathers, it's always a tragedy of someone and I don't feel it needs to be shared in this kind of topic, it looks like you lot just want that guy to feel bad about himself... Besides, parents can be annoying as f... and you can't deny it, it's just a fact of life, just before you ask I'm a parent myself, I'd be raging if my old man touched my car so all of you chillax and don't give this guy a hard time!


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

xJay1337 said:


> Going to get a load of hate for this but whatever.
> 
> Unrelated to the death of your father (condolences) why do people feel the need to bring up their own personal losses in a thread like this is beyond me. For the OP to have to feel like he has to APOLOGISE for venting/making conversation is pathetic. Everyone can't be expected to tip toe around their words incase of offending SOMEONE because they said SOMETHING. (sorry to sound very harsh but hey)
> 
> ...


No hate from me, sums my feelings up.

Give the lad a break, don't even think he needs to apologize IMO.

Back on topic, my Dad's the same fella, even though now he's often says I'll make the tea and let you get on with it!


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Adi_328 said:


> Guys you're being ridiculous, you give the poor guy a lecture on how to behave towards his dad? Excuse me, but who are you to do it? Also this thread wasn't started for all the teary stories about dead fathers, it's always a tragedy of someone and I don't feel it needs to be shared in this kind of topic, it looks like you lot just want that guy to feel bad about himself... Besides, parents can be annoying as f... and you can't deny it, it's just a fact of life, just before you ask I'm a parent myself, I'd be raging if my old man touched my car so all of you chillax and don't give this guy a hard time!


Well said!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

L19hty said:


> As we speak, Mr T's Dad is selecting his most abrasive scouring pad and carton of Vim with the sole intention of a full head to toe valet that will leave the ungrateful wretch in no doubt that he'd give his right arm for a wipe with a skanky rag in future!
> 
> *Can't believe how this post escalated. Are we turning American all of a sudden?
> 
> I love you man!*


*
*
Couldnt have put it better myself :lol::lol:


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Very emotional threads nowadays on DW!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

EEE if I had a dog I'd go and kick it!!! :doublesho










.
















.
















.













incoming!!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

As a few have said, everyone needs to chill out FFS.

OP, as S63 pointed out. If you'd put a ':lol:' in your post, majority of posters wouldn't of been chucking their sponges out their prams. And before anyone has a pop at me, I lost my Dad 6 years ago, so don't even go there.

My Mum knows not to touch my car. She tried to help once by removing some bird poop with kitchen towel, we all know what mothers are like.

Since smacking her round the chops with a wet chamois, she now knows not to touch the car.....



ianrobbo1 said:


> EEE if I had a dog I'd go and kick it!!! :doublesho
> 
> incoming!!!


I like dogs. Make it a cat, fecking pesky things......:lol:


----------



## L19hty (May 1, 2011)

I used to have a dog. What I wouldn't give to detail his wet nose with tyre dressing once more

You don't know how lucky you are!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Luckily my parents only have to be told once and they fully understand not to touch my car or theirs:lol:

Although last month he took his car to a hand car wash after me telling him specificily not to, so now i refuse to correct the paint on it! Its going back to the lease company in april anyway for a new VW CC and im going to clean and protect that asap


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

neilos said:


> I like dogs. Make it a cat, fecking pesky things......:lol:


Na much rather kick a dog than a cat, kid biting pesky things ......:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

mr.t said:


> right i need to get this cleared up. This was only meant to be a light hearted rant.Im not going to kick ass or loose any sleep.I am sorry to hear about your losses and i know he means well and i know that.Like i said though a light hearted rant.


Some people on this forum get upset or offended very easy, as if it's aimed at them which it clearly is not. You got a little upset by what has happend and explained the situation to your Dad, does not mean you love him any less does it!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ells_924 said:


> Well said that man!


WELL SAID MY MAN..


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Adi_328 said:


> Guys you're being ridiculous, you give the poor guy a lecture on how to behave towards his dad? Excuse me, but who are you to do it? Also this thread wasn't started for all the teary stories about dead fathers, it's always a tragedy of someone and I don't feel it needs to be shared in this kind of topic, it looks like you lot just want that guy to feel bad about himself... Besides, parents can be annoying as f... and you can't deny it, it's just a fact of life, just before you ask I'm a parent myself, I'd be raging if my old man touched my car so all of you chillax and don't give this guy a hard time!


Could not have put this better myself. Give this Guy a break, he is only making a point and it's detail related.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

neilos said:


> As a few have said, everyone needs to chill out FFS.
> 
> OP, as S63 pointed out. If you'd put a ':lol:' in your post, majority of posters wouldn't of been chucking their sponges out their prams. And before anyone has a pop at me, I lost my Dad 6 years ago, so don't even go there.
> 
> ...


My dog died last year so "err better not go down this road, let's stick to detailing related questions.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Fathers eh.
I remember when I was about 18.
My dad thought he'd be nice and iron my jeans while I was having a bath ready for a Saturday night out.
He only went and ironed a PLEAT right down the center like a set of formal trousers:doublesho
Must've put some real welly into the job as I couldn't get rid of the center mark!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Marve said:


> My Dad died 10 months before I was born. So I never even came close to meeting him. You have to love your Dad mate.


Are you serious or is that a typo?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

In my case (in relation to the op) it would have only been pay back,, I remember when my dad wen t and bought his very first brand new car a maroon 1990 cavalier sri, he got it home and cleaned it, I was 10 at the time I remember running past and splashing in the muddy puddle that had just been created, so I grabbed the first thing I could find, a green scouring pad from the kitchen, dipped it in the muddle puddle and proceeded to try wash of the big blobs of mud, 

I can see and hear you all wincing now.. 

Let me tell you not as much I as I was when he saw it, I couldn't sit down for a week.. god rest his soul.. (b*****d) lol


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Has to be a joke, other than that.....


Dixondmn said:


> Are you serious or is that a typo?


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

This is why I love forums, first you get people turn against him, then turn for him, then all gets confusing.....


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

It's called "back peddling" where I come from, the gobby one's that have got the wrong end, find they are in the minority and they all behave like politicians!!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ells_924 said:


> Has to be a joke, other than that.....


It reminded me of this.

Trigger: You knew my Grandad Arthur, didn't you, Mr Trotter?
Grandad: Yeah, I knew Arthur alright.
Trigger: He was a smashing man, he took care of me when my mum went.
Rodney: Where was your Dad?
Trigger: He died a couple of years before I was born.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what was this thread about again?..
lets try being polite to each other shall we..


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Another topic showing this forums going rapidly down hill.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

jay_bmw said:


> Another topic showing this forums going rapidly down hill.


can you elaborate on the forum 'going down hill' please, by PM as this thread has gone off topic enough already. we do welcome PM's with opinions on how we can improve the forum..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

one thing i will say, if you think someone is being rude, slating another member etc rather than wade in with comments of your own hit the report button and let us sort it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Reckon you've mislaid the closed sign Kev, your tolerance is surprising.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*I read the opening post as a light hearted rant, nothing personal in it at all.

We all get a little annoyed from time to time by family and friends but we dont take a machete to them or start shouting our heads off.

It was only a light hearted statement.

The problem with text messages is they convey no emotion and so can get misconstrued .
Perhaps the post needed the statement ending with these two emoticons...:wall::lol: and would avoid people been judgemental....*


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not one of my sections S63


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> not one of my sections S63


Kev looks after the ones I post in:thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Feel for the OP though. Light hearted rant taken the wrong way or just someone thinking I know I'll stir it up a bit. Wife and I can't have kids so adopted. Lucky I don't get upset anytime someone posts about babies eh:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> Kev looks after the ones I post in:thumb:


do I?..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> do I?..


Kev your going off topic.....:lol:

Ooooor Kev no dont delete all my posts please.....:doublesho


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe you should detail your dad's car, and put a torch and show no swirl, immediately take his rag rub over it, point a torch towards it again, I'm sure he will understand!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope he took some pics with a proper camera....


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

My Dad taught me how to drive a stick shift when I was 8 or 9 on rural roads, he'd sit besides me and tell me how to work the clutch, brake, shifting gears, using signals.... 
And then one day, at about the same age,when he was taking his afternoon nap I took the car for a drive down our street in the resort town we had a house in. So driving up and down the street at about 5 mph I noticed one of the security guards staring at me and trying to dodge his Gaze I ducked my head and hit a telephone pole, so now out of the car and trying to push the bump on the fender back in with my leg my dad walks out of the house and starts waving his hands and calling me, and I knew all hell was about to break loose. But to my amazement he just tapped the fender in a couple of spots and like magic it went back in, and then he asked me if I wanted to join him for a ride to my uncle's house an hour away, on the way he was quite and only half way there he tells me quite gently " now can you imagine if that was a kid instead of the phone pole?"
Suffice to say, in the 35 years since I've been licensed haven't hit another phone pole or any folks for that matter,thank God!

Now OP, it seems to me that your Dad was trying to show you affection or make up for something he'd done or perhaps being a hardheaded person trying to prove he can clean the car better than you can! 
Either way, why don't you get him a couple of small items when the next occasion comes,like a QD and MF towel, and gently show him the ropes? 
You'd never know, heck you may next find him on DW chasing Das 6 and Rupes threads!


----------

